# Over-the-Range Microwave Venting Help



## kappadoce (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello - I am installing a new over-the-range microwave oven and need help on installing the soffit for venting.

The microwave will be installed on an exterior wall so I plan on having it vent out straight through the wall (I checked my model #  and the blower direction allows this to happen).

My question is, how do I properly vent it outside?  I have been looking for kits at Lowes/ HD and cannot find anything.  The closest thing is a Dryer Vent Kit, which I do not think will work.

My wall is comprised of 1/2" drywall, 2x4 framing (Roll insulation in between studs), 3/4" sheating, and then the exterior is stucco.

Any assistance in how to properly do this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2011)

It's like putting a round peg in a square hole. Went down to the sheet metal shop and had them make one the shape of the hole in oven and went straight out with the rectangle shape. They made a real nice one with painted steal.


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 25, 2011)

What you need is a direct-vent rectangular fan outlet, preferably with a built-in backdraft damper.  The damper is there to prevent cold outside air from getting into the kitchen.  I installed one several decades ago for a client in NM, and I think I found it after contacting either Broan or NuTone (can't remember which brand of hood the client furnished).  I actually had to pick it up at a large building supply wholesaler in Albuquerque, and it worked like a charm.  

Try to find one which has a cushioned damper (by means of a thin layer of rubber around the contact surface).  They can be very noisy without the rubber, metal-on-metal banging away when the wind blows


----------

